# Connexion AppleTV au Home-Cinema



## moon22 (22 Décembre 2011)

Adorant la musique et la possibilité de louer des films via iTunes, j'ai décidé d'investir dans une AppleTV, l'installation s'est très bien passée. 
Puis en feuilletant le carnet, j'ai découvert que l'on avait la possibilité de brancher l'AppleTV au home cinema via un câble audio numérique. 
Je fonce alors l'acheter, je branche le tout, mais aucun son ne sort, même en réglant l'option Dolby sur "Activé" dans l'AppleTV.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## calvesymcmb (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour Moon22, j'ai aussi un appleTV connecté sur mon home cinéma 5.1, il est relier en optique à l'apple tv, et pour avoir le son du home cinéma, il faut mettre le home cinéma sur la sorti "Optique" pour que le home cinéma reçois le son de l'appleTV.
En espérant t'avoir aider, chez moi cela fonctionne parfaitement.


----------

